# Finless Dorks



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

These are "my" cats, the ones that I am taking when I move out. It's been deemed so. My mom is tired of cats (so you know, if you want one or six, pop over and take a few). Anyway, I had to share these pictures of Tripod and Church. Tripod is the tabby (her tongue isn't normally out, but every time it is poking out, I can never get a good picture, and now I have one XP ). Church is the dumbbunny with the chip bag on her head. I swear, I can't leave that cat anywhere with anything.

Does anyone else have dorky pictures of their cats/dogs/other animals? I may have one of my rabbit on her house, but it will take some digging


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Quill, my little pancake monster ... he's the most playful kitty I have ever had ... these are his most recent pics, he was just shaved - please don't judge, he's a thick coated mediumhair mix. He discovered some wayward flecks of catnip and he gets super excited whenever he finds it. We have been together for twelve years, and he's the best cat ever


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

Clearly a dork. Love his tail, though. I don't often see a shaved cat that I like, but he's one of them now


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

This is Beast. His ball catching face isn't the most attractive...
I had to add on a slightly cuter picture of him as well. He likes to have his butt resting on things for some reason, and his favorite ball is literally the size of his head. If he doesn't catch it at the spot he squished to fit his mouth it just bounces off his head. 

I also have a cat, but she's too old to be very crazy. I do have a cute picture of her all doped up on pain meds after having some teeth removed though. My phone was suddenly the most interesting thing in the world to her


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

This is how my cat sleeps lol.


----------

